# Dual exhaust versus glass pack



## NC KingFisher

For a smaller truck.....would y'all go with a glass pack or a dual exhaust system? A glass pack is like 50 bucks max, while dual exauhst is in the hundreds.....what's the pros and cons y'all see?


----------



## gilly21

Pre 70's Glass Pack=Cool
Anything else it is just obnoxious and wont pass inspection. Duel exhaust with borla or Flowmaster sounds better and shows some class.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I was gonna go with a cherry bomb glass pack, I had a friend that ran one and it sounded pretty good. Thanks for the advice


----------



## kbamhi

Are you talking 4, 6, or 8 cylinder ? Dual exhaust won't help performance much with the 4 or 6 but will make a difference on the 8. While glasspacks may sound cool to begin with it gets old quick and only gets worse with age as the glass burns out. I would always recommend turbo / flowmaster street type mufflers to glasspacks. They allow some rumble without being obnoxious and also increase flow.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Its not for preformance, and a 4 banger.I just want something i can really rip it up with at the football games. I dont have much experience with the duals like i said, only thing ive really messed with is glass packs, and straight piping(problem is cant pass inspection). Ive already got an avalon touring edition i drive most of the time, im picking up a ford ranger soon if it works out. Ranger danger! lol


----------



## jocoscout

First off you're not gonna get much out of an I4. There's just not enough there to make it sound as good as a V6 or V8. If a glass pack is just going to burn out and sound crappy soon I would skip that option. Also you might want to take a look under the truck before you get set on dual exhaust. I was thinking about it for my S-10 but the fuel tank took up the whole left side of the bed, and I doubt you'll get much more sound out of duals than a single muffler.
My advice would be to buy a single Flowmaster and replace whatever normal muffler you have. It shouldn't be much more than $100-150 (I think, I haven't looked at them in a long time) and that should make it sound the best a little I4 can sound.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Aight thanks, only loud v-4 I can think of is my friends s-10 that runs straight of the headers. It don't sound to great though and gets terrible milage


----------



## kbamhi

If noise is the desired objective a single glasspack to replace the existing muffler will accomplish that and also be the least expensive alternative. It would be more pronounced when revved or under power than at idle. 

Duals can be added to most any vehicle. In the case of a side mounted gas tank they can usually both be run down the opposite side from the tank and then separated, or not, near the rear. Or they can exit the same side in front of or in back of the rear tire. I ran a custom muffler shop for many years and there isn't much that can't be done for a price. But again, it would sound as if a single glasspack would meet your needs. 

To gain any performance when increasing exhaust flow it is also very helpful to add an aftermarket high flow air cleaner. Easy in, easy out.


----------



## EABiker

Ummm.... you have an inline 4 banger; one exhaust manifold means one exhaust pipe, not duals. Duals are one pipe for each manifold on a V6 or V8. You want to put 2 mufflers on one exhaust pipe; not worth the expense.

Just sayin...


----------



## kbamhi

EABiker said:


> Ummm.... you have an inline 4 banger; one exhaust manifold means one exhaust pipe, not duals. Duals are one pipe for each manifold on a V6 or V8. You want to put 2 mufflers on one exhaust pipe; not worth the expense.
> 
> Just sayin...



EA, manifolds can be split to provide two ports but more often a reverse y-pipe is fabricated to emulate dual exhaust. But you would be correct in that it is rarely worth the trouble or expense.


----------



## jocoscout

I didn't know you could squeeze two mufflers on one side of the truck, it always seemed like one muffler took up most of the side so I assumed you couldn't fit two on one side.


----------



## EABiker

If you want to make noise on certain occasions, but still be civil, (and pass inspection), install a cut-out before your muffler. I have an electric cutout on my Trans Am, right after the cats. When I want to unleash holy heck, I just throw the switch hidden in my ashtray. This way the exhaust dumps out before the muffler. When it's time to be civilized, the same switch closes the cutout, and the exhaust then flows through my cat back system. There are also cable actuated, and manual, (unbolt) cut-outs, depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## kbamhi

jocoscout said:


> I didn't know you could squeeze two mufflers on one side of the truck, it always seemed like one muffler took up most of the side so I assumed you couldn't fit two on one side.


Sometimes they can be almost side by side, but staggered, or instead of laying flat, standing vertical. I have even installed mufflers outside the frame on occasion. Heck, many moons ago we put 3 mufflers on each side of a dual exhaust on a camera truck when they were filming the Dukes of Hazzard here in Georgia and the exhaust exited out from under the front bumper. They didn't want the rear microphones picking up the exhaust noise. We worked on quite a few General Lee's as well.


----------



## New Kent Newbie

You must be 16 and have a camo hat with a fish hook on it.


----------



## kbamhi

He's probably 16 but I am 60 and don't be makin fun of my hat.


----------



## Alexy

....


----------



## kbamhi

Okay, I got ya'lls number.


----------



## bronzbck1

It is going to sound like two flys f*rting in a jug


----------



## OVmadman

All you need is one glass pack and your rescnater removed. Not sure if thats spelled right. It will sound like your doing 150 mph sittin still.


----------



## OVmadman

Hey KB i like the hat and the hook. At least your always ready to catch something


----------



## DYSLEXCI

http://www.soundracer.se/


----------



## NC KingFisher

New Kent Newbie said:


> You must be 16 and have a camo hat with a fish hook on it.


How did you know? I have a 3 year old camp hat with a hook on it that I wear everyday. Has a marlin on it and says Mr.Ducks under that


----------



## bronzbck1

And the Avalon is momma's


----------



## NC KingFisher

Actually its mine. Pay insurance and everything. She has a different car


----------



## kbamhi

Hey NC, don't let them get to you about the hat. Their just jealous and would steal it in a heartbeat.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I know, it has fish catching and deer killin mojo! I like the idea of the electric cutout, probably go that route


----------



## wdbrand

Why would anybody want to take a perfectly legal vehickle and turn it into an obnoxious piece of $hi! is beyond me.


----------



## NC KingFisher

To piss people like you off


----------



## 1BadF350

wdbrand said:


> Why would anybody want to take a perfectly legal vehickle and turn it into an obnoxious piece of $hi! is beyond me.


Enjoy your Prius


----------



## wdbrand

Oh well, a bunch of youngens makin a bunch of racket that ain't worth a hoot in hell and walkin around with their legs spread 3' wide to keep their drawers from fallin off can't know much.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I wear a belt and say no to fart cans that what they like


----------



## wdbrand

What time do you get off the activity bus from play school every day? Reason for asking kingwisher down there in dumblevel is I know you run, err, walk since your drawers are at your knees all the time and jump on the pute while yo mammy is at work. Need to shut mine down before you start posting your usual garbage.


----------



## CarolinaNemo

Sounds like some people forgot what its like to be a kid. 

WD, have you seen this young man with his pants sagging, or is this an (incorrect) assumption on your part? Why spend time trolling an internet forum picking fights with a teenage kid?


----------



## NC KingFisher

Actually after I get home from school most days I go into work, my pants stay where there suppose to be around my waist. I rest my case. The only time I'm not wearing jeans boots and a belt is when I'm in the water. But I guess I'm just some dumb thug who likes trucks that sounds good while walkin around with my butt hangin out


----------



## Shooter

Now, now, now kiddies, lets not get testy with each other...us old farts know butt hangen out of pants aint nutten new, we just always called it Plumbers crack :--|

and WD I spent enough time out in the sticks I have heard my fair share of loud trucks, of course most of them back wood trucks is loud cause the muffler rusted off and you knowed thats the truth


----------



## wdbrand

That's a fact. And didn't have any money to put it back on. Waited rat up to inspection time and then stuck one offa sumthin on it, put a piece of metal around it to hold it on and then a sheet of asbestos wired in place and was good for another year.


----------



## EABiker

wdbrand said:


> That's a fact. And didn't have any money to put it back on. Waited rat up to inspection time and then stuck one offa sumthin on it, put a piece of metal around it to hold it on and then a sheet of asbestos wired in place and was good for another year.


Been there, done that! LoL!


----------



## NC KingFisher

Well here's an update. Good possibility I am about to purchase a 1992 ford ranger with a 4.0 v6 in it, gonna run a purple horny on it for a while and see how I like it. It has 38s on it right now probably dropping down to 34s or 35s


----------



## surfchunker

a motor is basically an air pump, the more air you can run thru the motor the faster it goes. it does no good to have hi flow exhaust if it can't suck more air in ... the whole idea is to open up intake and exhaust air flow


----------

